# Husky 1050 Parts Catalog



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Husky 1050 model 192-01 ( 192-02 SAME )


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

pg 8


----------



## Hotpcmman (Sep 23, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks Sixchows. This is what I was looking for. 

I got my tractor running again. I rebuilt the carb to give it new life. And it only cost me $4 bucks to make a new carb gasket.

Wow... It's running great now! Plus, I replaced the voltage regulator to fix my charging problem. 

Thanks for all your help..


----------

